# Bob Devitt Replica



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 10, 2014)

Here is a bike I built a couple of years ago. It now resides in Australia. This is basically one of the first BMX bikes.


----------



## frampton (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks like the one I delivered newspapers on, except mine was yellow.


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey Joe I'm just stoked on this build!! Outstanding job man!! So I want to do a tribute in a 26" and am having a buddy of mine try to make that cool seat post,,was the seat post made of 13/16 all the way through? And any other tips you might have would be great thanks


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 30, 2017)

I likes


----------

